# Look Neoprene Overshoes



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on a pair of 41 LOOK neoprene style overshoes? Attached a photo from the 2006 line, and they are to be available in both windex or neoprene. I had a pair in neoprene years back and they were great. Thanks


----------

